# Help HT setup



## jdeanh1956 (Aug 31, 2015)

i have purchased what I believe to be some very good hifi equipment but my $150 Boston Acc system sounds better. Here is my system:
B&W 804 N
Marantz AV 7701 Pre
Emotive XP-5 Amp 200 watts per ch 8 ohms
Polk LSI 15 Towers
B&W CDM 1NT Bookshelf
Oppo 105
B&W center and Polk sub
Just such a lifeless sounding system. Just expecting better.
Any help with settings etc would be appreciated. Tried auto setup mic results so so.
The oppo has its settings as well as preamp. Could they be in conflict? Please any help I'm all ears.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

jdeanh1956 said:


> i have purchased what I believe to be some very good hifi equipment but my $150 Boston Acc system sounds better. Here is my system:
> B&W 804 N
> Marantz AV 7701 Pre
> Emotive XP-5 Amp 200 watts per ch 8 ohms
> ...


Mixed bag. None of your speakers match. Room positioning is critical. Don't set anything in the Oppo; let the Marantz handle it.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Have you read this sticky about setting up your speakers for a good soundstage... http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...nel-speaker-setup-guide-deep-soundstage.html?

If the speakers are not setup properly they can sound lifeless.


----------



## jdeanh1956 (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks will try the speaker placements. All the 5.1 speakers are B&W Nautilus speakers also using an Earthquake Supernova MKV Subwoofer.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

jdeanh1956 said:


> Thanks will try the speaker placements. All the 5.1 speakers are B&W Nautilus speakers also using an Earthquake Supernova MKV Subwoofer.


B&W 804 N
Polk LSI 15 Towers
B&W CDM 1NT Bookshelf
B&W center and Polk sub

How are these assorted?


----------



## jdeanh1956 (Aug 31, 2015)

804n fronts
CDM rears
HTM2 Center
Earthquake rear centered


----------

